# Painted glass Tetra



## iamdixen (Jul 19, 2011)

Hey guys, I'm new to this hobby and I'm really diggin it. Anyways, I passed by this LFS and saw these cool looking fish, owner told me that they're freshwater and good community fish. Bought 4 and found out on google that these poor fish are painted by the seller. WTF! That's friggin cruel. Anyways, since I have them now, what do they eat? Flakes or Pellets? and will they get along with smaller fish such as neon tetra.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

They will eat flakes. The color will eventually fade and then they will look like normal


----------



## Big Dog (May 17, 2010)

I think it is wrong to do this to fish totally.


----------

